# JavaBOT



## TerraTux (12. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze in unserer Community einen DigiChat, welcher auch eine Schnittstelle für einen BOT mitliefert.
Auch ein paar BOT's sind dabei welche aber nicht so die Hölle sind...

Nun hab ich mir einen genommen (urspr. n SeenBot, wo auch die Sourcen dazu sind und hab den durch viel herumprobieren etwas umgestrickt...wohl gemerkt als totaler javanewbie.

Ich weiß nicht wer aus dem KnuddelsChat (knuddels.com) den Buttler James kennt. Auf ähnliche weise soll unser Bot auch "leben".
Da ich aber nicht jede nur erdenkliche Form von Aktionen auf die er reagieren könnte direkt in der Javadatei einpflegen will, sollte eine Datenbankanbindung her. Vorzugsweise MySQL, damit kann ich um und eine Webbasierte Verwaltung seines "Wortschatzes" daherzaubern...

Es gibt für die BOT's direkt eine API welche von DigiNet mitgeliefert wird, über diese API werden verschiedene Events ausgelöst mit denen ich arbeiten kann. Die derzeitige Version des BOT's sieht so aus:


```
public void receiveMessage (String userName, String text)
{
   if (text.toLowerCase().indexOf("!seen") == 0)
   {
      seen(userName, text, true);
   } // Bis hier hin ist es noch original
   else
   {
     if (text.toLowerCase().indexOf("james cola") == 0)
     {
       botAPI.sendMessage("Zum Kühlschrank eilt und "+ userName +" eine kalte Cola mitbringt!");
     }
     else if (text.toLowerCase().indexOf("james bier") == 0)
     {
       botAPI.sendMessage("Oh man...Säufer! *kopfschüttelnd für "+ userName +" ein Bier aufmacht*");
     }
     return;
   }
}
```

Kann und will mir jemand helfen das Progrämmchen an eine DB anzubinden und die Software zu verbessern? (Auch Codetechnisch, weil text.toLowerCase().indexOf() wird wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein...)

Grüße,
TT[/code]


----------



## Gast (24. Okt 2008)

Nee tut mir leid ich bin grade mal beim gtchat würde mich freuen wenn DU mir helfen könntestn xD icq: 414148300


----------



## DocRandom (24. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Poste mal den Link von dem BOT!
Ich vermute stark, das der vom pircbot abgeleitet wurde.

lg
DocRandom


----------

